# Finch - Officially a Therapy Dog!



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I haven't been on the forum much lately since I started a new job and have been trying not to bring my laptop home at night  , but I had to check in to tell everyone how proud I am of Finch! We took the Therapy Dog International (TDI) exam tonight to practice (she hasn't finished the training class yet), and to my surprise, she passed with flying colors! Their were two requirements I was most nervous about: 1) her ability to "leave it" for a plate of food but she didn't even pay any attention to the plate of cheese in the training course, and 2) not whining or pulling during the 3-minute supervised separation from me (she is a velcro dog after all) but they said she did great and just sat waiting for me to return. She earned her TDI certification and she also was awarded her Canine Good Citizen certificate tonight too.


(In case you aren't familiar, here are the requirements of the exam: http://www.tdi-dog.org/images/TestingBrochure.pdf)


Starting in August, Finch will be visiting with children who live in transitional housing with their mothers through the Next Step Domestic Violence Project. Families aren't allowed to have pets in transitional housing, so during her time with them, they will play fetch, go on nature walks and learn how to properly interact with dogs. I think this will be a great fit for her personality and I'm excited to get started!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations!! What an amazing achievement  I wish you and Finch all the best in all the exciting future adventures!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Congratulations!! That is a great accomplishment. I have an almost 10 month old vizsla/pit mix and I've been thinking about maybe training him as a therapy dog. He actually just got his CGC certificate about two weeks ago, but that's it for now. I'd be excited to hear about Finch's adventures as a therapy dog, I'm sure it's going to be great and so rewarding.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

great news finch, we're all very proud ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Well done Finch that is amazing. Congratulation!!! That is some Megga achievement - it gives me hope that I can train Boris if I put the work in.

Great Job, we are very proud of you both


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations! Well done to you both ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

YAY, Finch! Good girl, good girl !! ;D ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

You and Finch are amazing. I really admire both your achievements. Even more so, as you share a similar methodology of consistency and repetition!!! Go you good thing!!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Amazing! Congratulations to both of you. It is really inspiring that you have chosen to this with your time and I am really impressed and thankful that you posted the link.

Oso is not ready for the CGC yet, but maybe once he is we will train for the TDI as well. My 95 year old grandma was bedbound right before we got Oso and her reaction to him was just amazing. While a Vs crazy energy is a struggle when it comes to FDI, their cuddly licky personalities are just perfect. 

The project you and Finch will be working with sounds just wonderful. What a good cause!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you all for the wonderful comments! The TDI examiner was so impressed with her since she said that Vizslas are one of her favorite breeds. The majority of therapy dogs around here are labs (Finch is the only non-lab in her CGC/TDI class and was the only non-lab taking the test last night), and the trainer said that V's might be harder in the beginning, but so worth the time and energy you invest in the long run. I have to agree!


@CrazyCash - nice to see another V/pit mix on here... Finch looks a lot like your boy! Congrats on his CGC!


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Fantastic!! Congrats to you and Finch!!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats Finch! Way to represent for the V/Pits!!! Elroy says High Five Finch!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

So impressive! You and Finch must be very, very proud!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well Done!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Way to go Finch.
Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Welldone 'Both'   

You got to be really proud of Finch....

What a team    

Hobbsy


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations, Finch!!!!   

Maybe Gracie will join you as a therapy dog before next year's romp in Acadia!

Well done. Especially impressive as I know that classes were hard to find up your way....

The continued exposure to new experiences will be so good for everyone involved. Good luck!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats to both you and Finch! What a wonderful achievement! 

The people out in the community that she "works" with will be so lucky to have her!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations Finch! You both are inspiring! All of your hard work as paid off! It's awesome that she is a v/pit mix - two breeds that surely are not known as therapy dogs! I look forward to hearing about your experiences! Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Being a therapy dog means Finch will probably allowed inside IKEA :-\ 

Quite embarrassing, only store we were surrounded and escorted out by 3 security guards.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

You must be so proud! It's a great achievement! Congratulations to both of you for all your hard work and consistency! 8)


----------

